# No GTRs but something for the Honda freaks:)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

probably paradise if you are in to type-Rs.

















The two greyish cars in the back are the actual Type-RR concept car and the MUGEN RR Experimental Spec.


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Now Thats alot of civic's lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

VTEC's kicked in YO!

Did the world rotate that little bit faster when they all floored it?

:chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like this.

But I like my K20a EG even more.. 

A picture of my engine bay..


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Mugen RR= Yummy:smokin: nice pics


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

David-R said:


> Mugen RR= Yummy:smokin: nice pics


Yup RR is a blast, would own one streight away, . . . but the price is a bit, lets say . . .WTF:chuckle:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

We also have a bunch of clowns who like to be the same here in the UK. They are called R35 owners. :chairshot


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Chris - this cannot be in Japan. The lines are not straight.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> Chris - this cannot be in Japan. The lines are not straight.


Don`t worry, its japan, its all the Honda part timers there, . . . . driving expensive type-Rs and no money for a bento at the end of the week:chuckle::chuckle:

It would love to see such event resulting in to a hyper-Jikko with 200cars bumping in to each others bumpers . . .lol


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

I think i prefer my good old NSX anyway..


----------



## gtr_z (Nov 21, 2010)

Kadir you have one nice EG Civic. One day I will do a k20 conversions  at the moment I got a EG with a B18 engine, still does the job


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Kadir said:


> I like this.
> 
> But I like my K20a EG even more..
> 
> A picture of my engine bay..


Woof!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Kadir, that engine bay's truly stunning - I don't doubt it's a proper quick car on the circuits too. Big well done, mate! 

Nice gathering of FD2 Civics. I love those Mugen RR's. Honda actually had trouble selling them and they were at auctions week after week, brand new>Kept seeing them pass through unsold until they eventually found homes... at 4,000,000 Yen +.

They're clearly the best Civics ever made (By the factory anyways!). Awesome finish & quality up close.

Honda needs to keep Type R's alive... none of this hybrid sports car nonsense, just raw V-Tec DNA for me...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Kadir, that engine bay's truly stunning - I don't doubt it's a proper quick car on the circuits too. Big well done, mate!
> 
> Nice gathering of FD2 Civics. I love those Mugen RR's. Honda actually had trouble selling them and they were at auctions week after week, brand new>Kept seeing them pass through unsold until they eventually found homes... at 4,000,000 Yen +.
> 
> ...



Agree, a lot of Honda dealers in Aichi-ken have RRs in stock, no buyers. The owners swapped them after a year probably for a different car. Its hard to justify the RRs ownership (if you don`t piss money) just as a daily drive. Its ment for the track or you keep it warm in a thermowrap in your garage for admiration only.
Love the RRs in any way, had the chance to drive one for an hour and the feedback of this car is just amazing . . . its the best front wheel drive car in the world and one of the fastest on a track anyway. 

Just one thing I dislike on the RRs is that red dark colour. Here is a pic of a none Type-R FD2 VTI from the states with a Mugen type-R bodykit in active red . . . thats a great colour:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The Mugen RR is Honda's last Type R and a great finale.
Sadly, the interest in V-Tec performance isn't strong enough to ensure it's continuance for future production models - at least not in the foreseeable.

Sochiro Honda's probably turning in his grave in Gotemba cemetry overlooking Fuji Speedway... 

If I had the money to burn, instead of an RR FD2 I'd build a lightweight S2000 track car, or a mad EF6 CR-X similar to Kadir's EG6. Would be burning it, mind - as a Mugen RR's probably actually a good long term investment as cars go...

Can't afford that, so this year 5 of us have shared an endurance race Prelude.. real racing on a shoestring. Aside from over 60 hours of hard driving without any major mechanical problems, we surprised ourselves by winning the (road registered) championship this year.
Most of the cars in the series are Hondas, because they're simply so reliable and competitive for short circuit saloon car racing. Can't help feeling Honda's top brass should see what these 10-20 year old Hondas are capable of & how much enthusiasm still exists for them. Don't let the raw V-Tec madness die...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I love V-Tecs, its the only kind of affordable mass production cars, most peeps can buy, giving you truly racing feelings, do to the high reving engines, performance, handling and racing sound on standard cars . . .even not speaking about tuned ones and the fact that most used V-Tec cars are still alive, when the rivals from other makers are allready reprocessed in to CocaCola canes.

Agree with the S2000, Amuse bodykit and Tracy sports engine would be blasty, but I love the FD2, . . .2.2L kit, 300+HP N/A, 1100kg weight loss and and sound that makes most cars go for trucks.


----------

